# Water and gas bond



## carole (Aug 8, 2008)

Inspector is telling us we must run separate gas and water bond instead of jumping water bond to gas bond. It is all metal piping. What is code does anyone know? We have been allowed to do this in other jurisdictions and need back up material. thanks.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

the gas bond is supposed to be able to be taken care of by the appliance that uses the gas so you really shouldn't have to run a gas bond to begin with but I have been required to bond the gas independantly as well.

Other than that, I would simply suggest you bend over and take this one. Unless you really believe it is worth the arguement, it should not be a budget breaker to do what inspector asks and it will be best for the goodwill betweeen you two.


----------



## Stickboy1375 (Jul 23, 2007)

nap said:


> I would simply suggest you bend over and take this one. Unless you really believe it is worth the arguement, it should not be a budget breaker to do what inspector asks and it will be best for the goodwill betweeen you two.




Why would you spend your money on something thats not required by code? That makes absolutely no sense...


----------



## MAKAR2 (Jul 21, 2008)

In westchester new york you are requierd by the town or village another building code


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

Stickboy1375 said:


> Why would you spend your money on something thats not required by code? That makes absolutely no sense...


 
it does if you piss off the inspector. If you have to work with this guy on a regular basis and if it is not a big cost to do what he expects, think of it as a goodwill gesture.

While I would question the call on my jobs, if he still insisted, it costs much more, in time, money, and goodwill to fight it.

You have to pick your battles. If code does not support the requirement, you will win if you contest but the war is a long one and one needs to think more of winning the war than winning the battle.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

You make a good point nap, It's the same one I make when it comes to driving in two ground rods.


----------



## Stickboy1375 (Jul 23, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> You make a good point nap, It's the same one I make when it comes to driving in two ground rods.


Its your money hes taking, so be it.... Not sure I get the two ground rod scenario?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I use anti short bushings on mc cable as well, and I don't think thats in the code book anywhere..


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> I use anti short bushings on mc cable as well, and I don't think thats in the code book anywhere..


It's not, but many people, including me, think that it is a good practice.

Redheads


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> It's not, but many people, including me, think that it is a good practice.
> 
> Redheads


 
Once your in the habit of putting them in, it just becomes automatic.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> Inspector is telling us we must run separate gas and water bond instead of jumping water bond to gas bond. It is all metal piping. What is code does anyone know? We have been allowed to do this in other jurisdictions and need back up material. thanks.


Ask him for a code reference. He won't be able to give you one.


They are NOT required to be separate. They don't have to be continuous. Search "bonding jumpers"







> Once your in the habit of putting them in, it just becomes automatic.


Once your in the habit of tossing them in the trash, it just becomes automatic.:laughing:


----------



## Stickboy1375 (Jul 23, 2007)

220/221 said:


> Once your in the habit of tossing them in the trash, it just becomes automatic.:laughing:



Funniest thing I read all night...


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

The code is the code and often their may be grey areas in our understanding, but once you know the truth about a requirement, you need to educate the inspector. Or he goes around being ignorant of the NEC and that helps NO ONE. Just as he should educate you when necessary.


----------

